# Sealing Wood For aquarium use ?



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I would not seal the wood. It's almost impossible to get a complete seal and if you don't get it done completely then water will enter in and get under the sealant and cause it to start coming off. I would soak the wood for a few weeks, boil it if you want and add it to the tank.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Thats a really nice piece of seasoned hardwood. It looks like oak to me.
There's a lot of ways to cut that piece. You can cut it along the horizontal,vertical axis to get 4 pieces. Or you can cut it to get a cone shape with a large opening on one end tapering off to nothing on the other. Figure out how you're gonna cut it first and then just boil the piece you're gonna use in the tank. Hardwood will last forever in the tank and should make the plecos really happy.  

Marcel


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

You have a very large piece of wood to work with and it does have great potential. I can imaging making several pieces from it and using them for caves. Or even using the whole piece. Only thing I really feel is a down side is the ends are not a natural break. But that is only my opinion. Other wise it will look nice with some Anubias and Java Moss or Ferns growing on it.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I have flipped this thing 100 times and every time I see a different way to cut it ! :roll: Making the final decision is tuff but Im cutting that log tomorrow night one way or the other ! This oughtta be interesting... hide the beer ! :wink: 

Also I am definately going to cut a few chunks off the scrap piece to scatter on the tank bottom... I am looking to provide some good hideouts, not to mention they will make great zucchini tie-downs... :lol:


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Just a side note. If you boil the zucchini for a minute or two it will sink on it's own.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Oh great... Now I gotta cook for my fish ? My wife will not let me live this down... LOL

Thx for the tip Rex.... sounds easier to me.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Re: the zucchini - you can just toss a couple of slices in a 1/2 cup of water and microwave it for a minute or 2. Or, if you slice and boil an entire zucchini, you can freeze it in a baggie for future use. 

We eat a lot of broccoli inn our house, so I just slice the stems and boil them with the tops, and keep a baggie of them in our freezed.

And yes, your spouse will mock you for it!

Good luck with the wood. And good idea to put the brews away until you are done with the chainsaw! :lol:


----------



## angelfishman (Apr 20, 2003)

how can you boil a chunk of wood when it is to big for a pot??
is there anything else you can do to the wood to make it safe for your tank?why i ask,is i have a chunk of driftwood that i would like to use.
Ron


----------



## corvus (Dec 23, 2002)

I second angelfishman's question for 2 reasons, 1, same as him, I have pieces too big for any pot, and 2, i have no pots i could use as the wife would kill me, and it wouldn't be fit for cooking food in anymore.

I've used my pond for sinking driftwood, but never weighted it, so it takes a loooong time. just that and a spray with the hose, but i figure one of these days i'll introduce something nasty into a tank this way.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Get a bigger pot? If you head down to the local rental shop you can rent some huge pans/pots. And even rent a camp stove if you need one.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Man - we're working on all KINDS of new ways to expand our committment to this hobby.

Who'd have thought, when buying that youngster his first 10 gal, that eventually he'd be out in the backyard, stirring a rented kettle full of wood over a bonfire! As the wife asks, "Tell me again, dear, exactly why this is necessary?" :lol:


----------



## corvus (Dec 23, 2002)

eds said:


> Who'd have thought, when buying that youngster his first 10 gal, that eventually he'd be out in the backyard, stirring a rented kettle full of wood over a bonfire! As the wife asks, "Tell me again, dear, exactly why this is necessary?" :lol:


You got that right!

This is where I have to draw the line. My wife, family, and neighbors all think I'm weird enough already!

I'll keep taking my chances with "pond sunk" wood. I'll just have to deal with nasties if and when it happens.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

These people only think you are whacked until they see your aquarium, then they want one... :roll:

I took the ole SkilSaw to the log and cut out a nice cave. 
When I was done I brought it in the house, put it along side the tank and went right back to the saw ! It sure looked smaller outside... :lol: 
I now have it where it will fit a space, a large space but I think in the end I will like the wood look.
Time to boil... and the wife allready warned me that if I boil it on her new stove (of 2 weeks) they will never find my remains ! :shock: 

Gas Grill here I come... the dang thing dont even fit into my lobster pot so i'll have to boil one side a while and flip it... that will kill anything that my be growing also but it will just take longer. :?

If it was easy then anyone could do it... _*only a choice few of us are this sick !*_
*Buck* 8)


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Well... My Log project didnt come out as well as expected... _*I think it came out better !*_  

*Photos near bottom of page here...*
http://www.buckmanshome.com/angelfishtank.html


----------



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow! Looks really good!


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Bwahahaha!
I can't believe you posted a photo of you boiling a log in a pot on your grill.
"Hey everybody! I'm a freaking looney, and I have the photos to prove it."
Uh, not that the spectacular results aren't worth it. 
Thanks. From now on, when my wife suggests I am going a little overboard, I can always say, "Check out THIS guy!" 
I'm still laughing, Buck! :lol:


----------



## scuba415 (Apr 23, 2003)

did you boil the dowel too? :lol:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hey eds... you think Im looney? That photo was hit 36 times by visitors for the enlargement... :lol: 

and I think one of them was you... j/k ya bro...oh yeh and the dowel came pre boiled :wink: 

You would be surprised the questions I get in my emails on How-To... I figured I would beat them to the punch ! :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

I have a 50 gal column aquarium and bought an awesome piece of manzanita wood that was sand blasted and fit beautifully. I let the wood soak in my tub for about 3wks then placed it in the tank. It looked so awesome, but tannins kept leaking having me do water changes every 2 wks, I did this for about 4 months and it was very difficult because tank is almost 6 ft tall. Needless to say I removed the wood. Is there something I can seal it with so I could put the piece back in? The tank is not the same without it. HELP


----------

